# Stingray question



## slothagese (Jul 1, 2018)

Probably already been answered in another thread but for time savings I will ask real quick. Are the stingray jr seats smaller than a normal ray?


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes, the Junior Sting-Ray seats are shorter. They are 16 inches long, where a full size Sting-Ray banana seat is 18 inches long.


----------

